# Detailing News- Zymol ION



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.zymol.com/ION.aspx


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Confused, why does it say for electric vehicles, when it comes to cleaning there is no difference between a car with an electric engine or a combustion engine?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

For marketing that's all.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Seen this for trainers, same packaging? https://m.size.co.uk/product/white-jason-markk-repel-spray/056692/


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Mmmm, ionic compound with hydrogen bonds?!!! Notwithstanding that hydrogen bonds are incredibly weak, why do they have to use stupid terms. Eco-correct?? What does that even mean? Almost as bad as the 'it's an enzyme until you rub it in the air' rubbish. Makes me want to take their marketing team outside and give them a good thrashing! If they said it's an enhanced QD for a quick, easy shine I might have considered trying it.


----------

